# Memorial Ceremony



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That sounded like a beautiful ceremony. I'm sure it was hard on anyone that has lost a pet. We never forget......hugs to you.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I should have brought a photo of my daughter's cat to get another sketch.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I may send a photo and have it done.


----------

